# Rattle Can



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

Hi guy's,
not really sure where to put this but I';m trying to work out a few things

back home, you'd buy a can of cellulose rattle can, I think I've seen acrylic as well.

I think I understand that 2K has a hardener.

But I want to just focus on the 1K

the standard rattle can you get off the shelf is that 1k or 1k cellulose or cellulose or acrylic
and what are the difference for the home sprayer, just repairing a panel or spraying up
a bit of plastic

bit confused

txs


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Standard OTS spray bombs are 1K. You need to go to a specialty shop for 2K. Most often OTS will be acrylic enamel.

Not sure what you mean by "cellulose."


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

There is a difference between acrylic and Cellulose, most rattle cans in the UK were Cellie, what most DIY's used and I'm sure the same here but not sure. may be outlawed due to envoirnment issues, also cellie is easier to clean up and wipe with thinners

"Cellulose paint is normally used by the enthusiast, first timer or trade professionals when an original finish is required. ... Cellulose paint can produce any flat colour (i.e. metallic or pearl or mica colours cannot be produced using cellulose paint). This paint needs only thinners added to the paint prior to painting."


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Interesting. I found this - https://shop.autopaintsbrighton.co.uk/2k--cellulose-paint-14-w.asp


I also found a thread that tells of other manufacturers in the US & Canada, but, I'm not telling. It doesn't sound legal for cars, here.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Seems like "cellulose" is a Commonwealth term. I think it's equivalent to our lacquer.

They must make their newsprint out of something different than we do over here.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

Actually that could be right !



huesmann said:


> Seems like "cellulose" is a Commonwealth term. I think it's equivalent to our lacquer.
> 
> They must make their newsprint out of something different than we do over here.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

yes 2k I know you need a respirator as it's quite nasty, though if your just spraying a panal or small bit in an open garage you'd "probably" be ok




Nik333 said:


> Interesting. I found this - https://shop.autopaintsbrighton.co.uk/2k--cellulose-paint-14-w.asp
> 
> 
> I also found a thread that tells of other manufacturers in the US & Canada, but, I'm not telling. It doesn't sound legal for cars, here.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Whenever you spray isocyanate paint you should really have eye and skin pro in addition to the respirator, unless you are in a very open area.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Isn't isocyanate one of the ingredients in automotive paint hardener?


I almost always wear a respirator but it gets too hot in the south to cover all your skin.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

Yes I wouldn't and don't advocate not using proper safe procedures.


----------

